# D3D emulation mode



## kirny1 (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried to play Marine Sharpshooter and it gave me an error that said, Couldn't set D3D Emulation mode. What do I have to do to get this to work? Is there a download for this or what? Kirny1


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Get the latest drivers for your video card, and install the latest version of DirectX. If you're not sure what to get, or if it still doesn't work, post your DXDiag report here, instructions are in this thread.


----------

